# Victoria SS - March , April and May



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi - would request all who have filed the Vic SS in the month of March, April and May to please share dates / timelines. Would help the others who are losing patience after seeing very good people / profiles getting rejected.

Lets all pray , our wish comes true and we all realize our dreams. Amin


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Please.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

As in my signature:
Applied: 12 March 2013; Positive: 10 April 2013.
My occupation is Life Scientist nec and my IELTS overall score 9.0 (all above 8.0). I applied with 65 points.
Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

guys please respond


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi nobrexx

Honestly saying

if u cant get any respond withing 4 months then,,, Unfortunately, its refused ,,, and forget about it

iT happens with my frnd, they dont give reply to u about refusal..


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

I got my Victoria SS yesterday, July 2, 2013


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

a few other people got it yesterday as well I believe


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

jayptl said:


> hi nobrexx
> 
> Honestly saying
> 
> ...




Its only been 1 month and 8 days for me bro, still have some more waiting, although i dont have any hopes for this would be positive eyeing what happened with Mroks. But dont have an option but to wait,


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Vic2013 said:


> a few other people got it yesterday as well I believe


There were three more people who got Vic results yesterday, almost all had the timeline of 2 months and 20-28 days.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

That is great - it seems VIC was waiting for the fee increase to take effect before sending out the ITAs for many


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Another one HYD786 - has the below timeline 

ANZSCO: 261314 | IELTS: L7.5/R7/W7/S7.5| Vic SS App: 05/04/13, Ack:08/04/2013 , SS Approval: 02/07/2013


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Another one AmitGupte -

IELTS: Jan 2013-8.5| ACS: 135112 App/+ve: 14 Feb/11 Apr| EOI: 11APR -80points| VIC SS: App/+ve 11 Apr/2July | Visa Applied:2 July


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Another one AmitGupte -
> 
> IELTS: Jan 2013-8.5| ACS: 135112 App/+ve: 14 Feb/11 Apr| EOI: 11APR -80points| VIC SS: App/+ve 11 Apr/2July | Visa Applied:2 July


But the guy is not from Software testing. I think much of the rejections are for software tester and even the software tester have longer timeline than other codes


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ujbanj said:


> But the guy is not from Software testing. I think much of the rejections are for software tester and even the software tester have longer timeline than other codes


I am trying to merge all the data for last three months in this post, irrespective of the JobCode.

Moreover, other ICT guys are getting results within 3 months. Lets hope the process would speed up as not everyone wold be able to meet the criteria considering the ACS change.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys please add on, I am sure there are more people who have applied for Vic.


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Guys please add on, I am sure there are more people who have applied for Vic.


Hello, 

I've applied for vic ss on may 25th..ack on may 28th.. Software tester

Wait is on!! 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Please keep on adding.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've applied for vic ss on may 25th..ack on may 28th.. Software tester
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. 

Would you mind sharing your total work exp ? and technologies that you work on ?


----------



## lamisleandra (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi All,
We got our VIC-SS yesterday. i.e 2 July.
We applied somewhere on April 5th 2013.
That took three months roughly.
We had been told by our agent that it will take another Month or so for the result to arrive.
Hope this helped.


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Would you mind sharing your total work exp ? and technologies that you work on ?


Hey noobrex, 

I have a total of lil above 5 yrs jn testing.. Mostly mainframes manual testing.. A bit of qtp automation and excel vba.. Currently in banking domain.. Worked a couple of yrs in telecom as well.. 

This vic ss wait is already killing  

Hope we all get the good news.. 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

lamisleandra said:


> Hi All,
> We got our VIC-SS yesterday. i.e 2 July.
> We applied somewhere on April 5th 2013.
> That took three months roughly.
> ...


Which occupation, work exp and how many points did you guys have when you filled

Also, if from ICT any specific technologies you worked on ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey noobrex,
> 
> I have a total of lil above 5 yrs jn testing.. Mostly mainframes manual testing.. A bit of qtp automation and excel vba.. Currently in banking domain.. Worked a couple of yrs in telecom as well..
> 
> ...


Sure do everyone gets what they need, 

Also, I seeing a trend that people for Sapient / TCS/ Wipro/Infy/ Accenture and other big indian and MNCs are getting the applications through real fast and all positive.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Please keep on adding guys this for our own good.


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Sure do everyone gets what they need,
> 
> Also, I seeing a trend that people for Sapient / TCS/ Wipro/Infy/ Accenture and other big indian and MNCs are getting the applications through real fast and all positive.


How about working in MNC's that has branches in Melbourne, Sydney?
I work for a American based MNC (Product based) that has many customers in Australia.
Bit curious 
I was stuck with IELTS (7 band)since last year November. Missed my past 3 attempts with .5 in either of one module (Very painful situation)


----------



## lamisleandra (Dec 6, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Which occupation, work exp and how many points did you guys have when you filled
> 
> Also, if from ICT any specific technologies you worked on ?



he has 8+ years exp in testing, with Product based companies, Selenium with Java, QTP and shell scripting


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Please keep sharing thanks


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

lamisleandra said:


> he has 8+ years exp in testing, with Product based companies, Selenium with Java, QTP and shell scripting


Thanks for sharing ...even i have worked on all the tools. But my profile has an issue that i have a non computerscience graduate


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

any new updates


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

For me, its quick. Mine took less than a day. I got 55 point without ss. I studied in Aus. I applied in Apr, offshore


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

melbourne2012 said:


> For me, its quick. Mine took less than a day. I got 55 point without ss. I studied in Aus. I applied in Apr, offshore


Great ?

What were you timeline and which profession you work in ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Great ?
> 
> What were you timeline and which profession you work in ?


Guys please follow and post the Vic SS March April May thread.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

I applied for 261314 on 8th May and got an acknowledgment on 9th May. Guess it would take one more month


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Applied for VIC SS on 7th May received acknowledgment on 8th May as a Software tester


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I applied for 261314 on 8th May and got an acknowledgment on 9th May. Guess it would take one more month


Looking at the trenad yes i guess so. 

Also, could you share your technical skill set also, whats the total work exp you have ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ujbanj said:


> Applied for VIC SS on 7th May received acknowledgment on 8th May as a Software tester


Also, could you share your technical skill set also, whats the total work exp you have ?


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

i have applied for Software and Application Programmers (261312 - Developer Programmer) on 22nd May 2013 and got ack on 23rd May 2013.

Now waiting for Victoria SS approval.

layball:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

N.Ali said:


> i have applied for Software and Application Programmers (261312 - Developer Programmer) on 22nd May 2013 and got ack on 23rd May 2013.
> 
> Now waiting for Victoria SS approval.
> 
> layball:


Thanks for sharing. What all technologies you work on and whats your total work exp ?


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Also, could you share your technical skill set also, whats the total work exp you have ?


12+ yrs exp as a software tester both manual and automation (qtp, selenium). Domain: finance, retail, printer, insurance. Hope this helps


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Well lets say if these are the only people who applied for SS, then we all have a good chance 

Even after a high rejection rate


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

So any new updates today ?


----------



## lamisleandra (Dec 6, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Thanks for sharing ...even i have worked on all the tools. But my profile has an issue that i have a non computerscience graduate


Even he has non-computer science engg. So don't think that will be an issue.
There are a lot of rejections from Victoria. I dont know based on what.
I guess we were lucky. In our case he worked with 2 very big global product based companies. Not sure if that worked as an advantage.

However following the forum and also from our exp it seems it takes around 12 weeks from the date of the acknowledgement. Also from July quotas have been reset. So that means more slots. So hopefully everyone who has applied has a good chance.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

lamisleandra said:


> Even he has non-computer science engg. So don't think that will be an issue.
> There are a lot of rejections from Victoria. I dont know based on what.
> I guess we were lucky. In our case he worked with 2 very big global product based companies. Not sure if that worked as an advantage.
> 
> However following the forum and also from our exp it seems it takes around 12 weeks from the date of the acknowledgement. Also from July quotas have been reset. So that means more slots. So hopefully everyone who has applied has a good chance.


Lets hope for the best, its a gamble we all played and lets hope we get a chance to realize our dreams as I don't think there would be a chance again considering almost all the states have put hold on Software testers apart from Vic as of now and hopefully ACT might have it (slight chance). So this may be the very last chance we have.


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Thanks for sharing. What all technologies you work on and whats your total work exp ?


i'm a .NET developer having exp of around 9 years... applied for Victoria SS with 65 points. (Excluding 5 pts of SS)


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

N.Ali said:


> i'm a .NET developer having exp of around 9 years... applied for Victoria SS with 65 points. (Excluding 5 pts of SS)


You really have a great chance, I have filled with only 55 points as my degree was non computer science. So no points for education. I have filed Vetass for that however result would come by Sept mid.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Strange no one else received the Vic SS results after 2nd July, think they should be declaring daily results.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Looking at the trenad yes i guess so.
> 
> Also, could you share your technical skill set also, whats the total work exp you have ?


I worked on automation tools like QTP and Loadrunner and have 7 years of experience. Domains: Insurance, Service Catalog, Cloud and Networking


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

noobrex said:


> You really have a great chance, I have filled with only 55 points as my degree was non computer science. So no points for education. I have filed Vetass for that however result would come by Sept mid.


yea. i think we have to wait till Sep for the outcome. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I worked on automation tools like QTP and Loadrunner and have 7 years of experience. Domains: Insurance, Service Catalog, Cloud and Networking


I have worked on QTP as well, however never worked on Loadrunner, we use Jmeter instead here. 

Lets hope we all get it ..else i dont think ACT would have software tester this time in there list.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Forgot to ask can you guys also share which all documents did everyone share ?

Like I submitted -

1. Declaration
2. IELTS
3. ACS
4. Certificates

Did anyone else share anything else apart from the above ? Please share.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Forgot to ask can you guys also share which all documents did everyone share ?
> 
> Like I submitted -
> 
> ...


Mark sheets
Resume


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Forgot to ask can you guys also share which all documents did everyone share ?
> 
> Like I submitted -
> 
> ...


One more thing and that is CV


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

N.Ali said:


> One more thing and that is CV


oops forgot to add to the list shared.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any new updates ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any updates


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

any updates today


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

yo anyone got an update


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

noobrex said:


> any updates today


Hey Noobrex,

Be a little more patient. I guess you have a long time to go as I see in your signature that it has been only a little more than a month. It is taking close to 3 months for Testers to get SS these days or probably a little more than that. 

Also, I wanted to say apart from these docs like (ielts,resume...etc) . I also submitted Offer letters, promotion letters, Skilled sponsored Victoria's declaration form.

I'm praying for all of you to get the SS ASAP:fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Hey Noobrex,
> 
> Be a little more patient. I guess you have a long time to go as I see in your signature that it has been only a little more than a month. It is taking close to 3 months for Testers to get SS these days or probably a little more than that.
> 
> ...


I am trying to remain patient but its kind of running out. I would still try.

Did you submit the commitment statement as well ? and any financial statement ?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

noobrex said:


> I am trying to remain patient but its kind of running out. I would still try.
> 
> Did you submit the commitment statement as well ? and any financial statement ?


I know its kind of Hell, but you got no choice than to remain Patient through out your processing. yes, I did submit the commitment statement. As i see most of them do not submit the Commitment statement as it's optional. But its advisable to submit the statement as it gives them the assurance of the candidate they are sponsoring 

Did you submit??


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> I know its kind of Hell, but you got no choice than to remain Patient through out your processing. yes, I did submit the commitment statement. As i see most of them do not submit the Commitment statement as it's optional. But its advisable to submit the statement as it gives them the assurance of the candidate they are sponsoring
> 
> Did you submit??


no 

But remember I am from Google  hehehe


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

noobrex said:


> no
> 
> But remember I am from Google  hehehe


Google...hmm ... so??  are you assured of SS ?? 

Anyways, try to be patient, take a break for some time and just don't think of your processing for a month or so...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Google...hmm ... so??  are you assured of SS ??
> 
> Anyways, try to be patient, take a break for some time and just don't think of your processing for a month or so...


Kidding yar  not working for Google  

I am not sure about SS thats why I am so impatient 

But I guess will have to take a chill pill and sleep over it for another couple of months.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Kidding yar  not working for Google
> 
> I am not sure about SS thats why I am so impatient
> 
> But I guess will have to take a chill pill and sleep over it for another couple of months.


LOL..

Dont worry , i've seen that people who are least bothered about it and the one's who expect their application to be rejected gets the Sponsorship .

so just relaxxxxxxxx


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> LOL..
> 
> Dont worry , i've seen that people who are least bothered about it and the one's who expect their application to be rejected gets the Sponsorship .
> 
> so just relaxxxxxxxx


Aye going to do exactly that


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

Will be soon applying for the ViC SS via my consultant by next week latest, will update my timelines then, but a great thread to follow..


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

So... Any new updates


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

I have submitted all my documents or letters and payslips to my agent today, hoping to submit by Friday! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

yippee....received the invitation from VIC SS...it took exactly 2 months and three days...thanks to all for your support and wishes.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

ujbanj said:


> yippee....received the invitation from VIC SS...it took exactly 2 months and three days...thanks to all for your support and wishes.


Its time for a Party ...Once again congrats


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ujbanj said:


> yippee....received the invitation from VIC SS...it took exactly 2 months and three days...thanks to all for your support and wishes.


Congrats 

Can you please provide the below mentioned information -

how much work exp do you have ?
Which technologies ?
What all docs did you submit along with the application?


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Congrats
> 
> Can you please provide the below mentioned information -
> 
> ...


Hey noobrex i have already posted the reply to the above question earlier expect the docs. Anyway here it is again for you:

12+ yrs exp as a software tester both manual and automation (qtp, selenium). Domain: finance, retail, printer, insurance.

Docs:
ACS letter
IELTS
Certificates
Resume
Declaration

Hope this helps


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ujbanj said:


> Hey noobrex i have already posted the reply to the above question earlier expect the docs. Anyway here it is again for you:
> 
> 12+ yrs exp as a software tester both manual and automation (qtp, selenium). Domain: finance, retail, printer, insurance.
> 
> ...


Thanks again bro  and wish you all the best for the rest of the process ..


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Thanks again bro  and wish you all the best for the rest of the process ..


As ujbanj got the Invite , now you should be the next 

Goodluck Noobrex


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> As ujbanj got the Invite , now you should be the next
> 
> Goodluck Noobrex


Thanks for the wishes bhai  ... Lets hope everything goes fine.

Was wondering if ACT and NSW have come out with there updated list ? would you know about it and is Software testing in the list ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ujbanj said:


> Hey noobrex i have already posted the reply to the above question earlier expect the docs. Anyway here it is again for you:
> 
> 12+ yrs exp as a software tester both manual and automation (qtp, selenium). Domain: finance, retail, printer, insurance.
> 
> ...


One last question buddy sorry forgot to ask earlier ...did you have 60 points already before filling for SS ?


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Thanks for the wishes bhai  ... Lets hope everything goes fine.
> 
> Was wondering if ACT and NSW have come out with there updated list ? would you know about it and is Software testing in the list ?


As far as NSW is concerned, i did n't see Software Tester in it. Can any one pls confirm on it


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

indtiger said:


> As far as NSW is concerned, i did n't see Software Tester in it. Can any one pls confirm on it


Software tester not present in NSW http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...ations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-04.07.2013-1.pdf

Apart from Vic, currently software tester present in ACT under limited quota.
ACT will come with its new list in Aug 2013.


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

ujbanj said:


> yippee....received the invitation from VIC SS...it took exactly 2 months and three days...thanks to all for your support and wishes.


congrats buddy... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

N.Ali said:


> congrats buddy... :clap2::clap2:


We should then be getting results by 22-23 July


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

ujbanj said:


> yippee....received the invitation from VIC SS...it took exactly 2 months and three days...thanks to all for your support and wishes.


Many congrats on receiving the invitation. I am also taking the same route as you did, VIC SS.

Could you please list down the supporting documents you attached with your state nomination application ?

Secondly, how many EOI points score did you quote in your application ... were they inclusive of 5 points of state nomination or not. As I have lodged EOI already and have mentioned Victoria in the state nomination there and by virtue of that my calculated points (EOI score) are 70....


Your thoughts?

/Talha


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Talha_ said:


> Many congrats on receiving the invitation. I am also taking the same route as you did, VIC SS.
> 
> Could you please list down the supporting documents you attached with your state nomination application ?
> 
> ...


Docs:
ACS letter
IELTS
Certificates
Resume
Declaration


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Docs:
> ACS letter
> IELTS
> Certificates
> ...


By Certificates you mean Experience certificates and reference letters , or anything else ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Talha_ said:


> By Certificates you mean Experience certificates and reference letters , or anything else ?


Marksheet and degree


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any Fresh updates


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

Lodged VIC SS yesterday and I have not received any confirmation email as yet. 
Any info about its timelines ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Talha_ said:


> Lodged VIC SS yesterday and I have not received any confirmation email as yet.
> Any info about its timelines ?


Vic takes around 2 working days. Should receive acknowledgement by coming Monday or latest by Tuesday.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any new approvals and rejections ?


----------



## ibtihaj (May 5, 2012)

Applied : 17 May 2013
Ackw: 20 May 2013
ANZSCO code : 262112

Any ideas how long do they take to reject the application? I heard if you pass 50 days after your acknowledgement , it means the application will be approved


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ibtihaj said:


> Applied : 17 May 2013
> Ackw: 20 May 2013
> ANZSCO code : 262112
> 
> Any ideas how long do they take to reject the application? I heard if you pass 50 days after your acknowledgement , it means the application will be approved


It takes about 12 weeks from the date of acknowledgement. However people are recieving the results in 2 to 2.5 months.

Also, there is nothing like 50 days period assurance


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> As ujbanj got the Invite , now you should be the next
> 
> Goodluck Noobrex


I think ChinnuBangalore was next. His acknowledgement date is 9th May


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Docs:
> ACS letter
> IELTS
> Certificates
> ...


I had 65 points with VIC SS


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

*261111*

Dear All,

My Friend is about to file ACS under the job code 261111. 

By virtue of this form I have come to know that ICT 2611 is at the down side in VIC. I would to like to have more info on this and if 261111 is not a good option here than whats the alternate of it.

Many thanks in advance,
Talha_


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

noobrex said:


> We should then be getting results by 22-23 July


i don't think so... In my opinion we have to wait till mid of august (or in other words we should not raise our expectation of hearing soon)... but if we get something from vic by end of july...i will be a great surprise...

Best of luck dude... and keep the fingres crossed :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

N.Ali said:


> i don't think so... In my opinion we have to wait till mid of august (or in other words we should not raise our expectation of hearing soon)... but if we get something from vic by end of july...i will be a great surprise...
> 
> Best of luck dude... and keep the fingres crossed :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I guess you are right, i was being too optimistic, after seeing him getting the results in 2 months and 3 days ...

Best of luck to you too buddy, lets hope everyone gets a +ve results. Even if it comes late August even that wont be an issue if its positive....

You know there is so much at stake because of this, i have not been able to plan anything else  and have spent so much time money and mind in this wish it comes positive  .. also there is no other option apart from Vic for me at the moment  ...so loads at stake. Hope Gods shows mercy and grants the wish ...all the handwork that was required from us has been done.


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

noobrex said:


> I guess you are right, i was being too optimistic, after seeing him getting the results in 2 months and 3 days ...
> 
> Best of luck to you too buddy, lets hope everyone gets a +ve results. Even if it comes late August even that wont be an issue if its positive....
> 
> You know there is so much at stake because of this, i have not been able to plan anything else  and have spent so much time money and mind in this wish it comes positive  .. also there is no other option apart from Vic for me at the moment  ...so loads at stake. Hope Gods shows mercy and grants the wish ...all the handwork that was required from us has been done.


i'm also passing through the same phase. everyday i check mailbox expecting something +ve. 

InsahaAllah we all will get +ve result very soon as sincere efforts won't laid us down and our Aussi dream will come true very soon.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys whats the status as of Monday ? Any new updates ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

No updates


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

noobrex said:


> No updates


Relax dude 

Next update will come from your side that you got the SS


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Relax dude
> 
> Next update will come from your side that you got the SS


I have Faith in god, and have tried doing everything that is possible in my hand ...so my destiny currently is in the hands of the Almighty


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Relax dude
> 
> Next update will come from your side that you got the SS


Hey Buddy,

did you pay the Visa fee ? i need some clarification. if u can please add me in skype:SHEHAN994


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Sanje said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> did you pay the Visa fee ? i need some clarification. if u can please add me in skype:SHEHAN994


Sanje wot is your timeline ? Like when did you file and when did you get your Vic Apprvoal ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sup


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

any new additions


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Great ?
> 
> What were you timeline and which profession you work in ?


I applied on 8/4 and got + result on 9/4. Mine is spatial scientist


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

Can we lodge for Vic SS without receiving ACS result???


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

SunnyK said:


> Can we lodge for Vic SS without receiving ACS result???


No.
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

SunnyK said:


> Can we lodge for Vic SS without receiving ACS result???


NOPE... Assessment is must...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

N.Ali said:


> NOPE... Assessment is must...


We should have our results sometime in the upcoming 3 weeks


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

noobrex said:


> We should have our results sometime in the upcoming 3 weeks


Yea..it should be...


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

Even I have applied for Vic for Software Engineer on 13 July got ack !!!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

jacobpauls said:


> Even I have applied for Vic for Software Engineer on 13 July got ack !!!


Good, hey can you tell us -

1. What all documents did you submit along with you application ?
2. What was your ielts score ?
3. What all technologies you work on ?


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Good, hey can you tell us -
> 
> 1. What all documents did you submit along with you application ?
> 2. What was your ielts score ?
> 3. What all technologies you work on ?


Hi Noorbex

1. Vic declaration, marksheets of all sem (BE IT), 10 & 12th, ACS result, IELTS transcript


2. IELTS score is 
L 8.5 R 7 W 7 S 7

3 Software Developer - Informatica and Databases
Total exp 4.2 yrs I am unable to claim points on exp


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

jacobpauls said:


> Hi Noorbex
> 
> 1. Vic declaration, marksheets of all sem (BE IT), 10 & 12th, ACS result, IELTS transcript
> 
> ...


Hi Jacob,

Why is it that you are unable to claim points on your exp??


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi Jacob,
> 
> Why is it that you are unable to claim points on your exp??


Hi Hyd,

ACS new rule was applied and hence they have deducted my 2 years of experience and hence I am unable to claim the points for exp and hence going for state spon


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

*VIC SS Application Tracker*

Hello Everyone,

Do we have VIC SS Application Tracker sheet just like the one we have for ACS ?

/Talha


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Talha_ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Do we have VIC SS Application Tracker sheet just like the one we have for ACS ?
> 
> /Talha


Even if there isn't, I think you should start one!


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi All,
I have read somewhere that Victoria doesn't grant nomination to those applicants whose occupation is already in SOL 1 and have enough points to qualify for 189 visa. Is this 
true?

Example: I am a developer programmer and have 60 points means I am eligible to apply for 189 visa but instead if i decide to go to 190 route then Victoria will reject my application.

Feedback awaited!


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

roposh said:


> Hi All,
> I have read somewhere that Victoria doesn't grant nomination to those applicants whose occupation is already in SOL 1 and have enough points to qualify for 189 visa. Is this
> true?
> 
> ...


No that is not true... I have seen cases with points > 60 and they got their SS approval from VIctoria.

In my opinion, reason for approval / rejection depends upon each individual case. There is no fixed rule as you have mention above.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

N.Ali said:


> No that is not true... I have seen cases with points > 60 and they got their SS approval from VIctoria.
> 
> In my opinion, reason for approval / rejection depends upon each individual case. There is no fixed rule as you have mention above.


Wish I knew what they look at individual case


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Wish I knew what they look at individual case


I think they also don't know what to look... thats way they take so much of time. (thats on lighter note)


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any new updates.


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Any new updates.


Hey noobrex

Since you are tracking all the news for VIC approval, any news from ChinnuBangalore?

He got his VIC ack on 9th May if am not wrong.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

AUS14 said:


> Hey noobrex
> 
> Since you are tracking all the news for VIC approval, any news from ChinnuBangalore?
> 
> He got his VIC ack on 9th May if am not wrong.


He has yet not recived it yet, he is active in the thread "Software Tester"


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

wish there were juggads for Vic SS


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

noobrex said:


> wish there were juggads for Vic SS



 

Really unable to understand the trend of VIC SS approval. After receiving mine I thought that VIC is processing the applications quite fast now in order to receive fresh application. But Chinnu is still to receive his results. So this indicates that my assumption was not correct.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

AUS14 said:


> Really unable to understand the trend of VIC SS approval. After receiving mine I thought that VIC is processing the applications quite fast now in order to receive fresh application. But Chinnu is still to receive his results. So this indicates that my assumption was not correct.


Congratulations on your Vic SS approval Aus14. 

I still haven't received any communication from their side. I am hoping they would process mine this week since you got yours last Thursday. Its difficult go judge their pattern in analyzing the sponsorship applications


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

AUS14 said:


> Really unable to understand the trend of VIC SS approval. After receiving mine I thought that VIC is processing the applications quite fast now in order to receive fresh application. But Chinnu is still to receive his results. So this indicates that my assumption was not correct.


There is something called "exception" and when we talk about Victoria SS i think your case is an exception (in terms of processing time). 

So it is certain that you have a great luck... and all the best for speedy progress towards your australian dream.


----------



## kangana (Jul 18, 2013)

*Info*

Hi,

Do u need to sumbit bank statements,tax returns , salary slips also for VIC SS.

or just the document list u gave below.

Kangana



jacobpauls said:


> Hi Noorbex
> 
> 1. Vic declaration, marksheets of all sem (BE IT), 10 & 12th, ACS result, IELTS transcript
> 
> ...


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

kangana said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do u need to sumbit bank statements,tax returns , salary slips also for VIC SS.
> 
> ...


Bank statemenst, tax returns and pay slips are not required for VIc SS.

Detailed CV should be there...


----------



## ashik (May 11, 2013)

Hello guys,

I had applied for Victoria state nomination on 23rd may and got acknowledged on 24 May. I received my results just a few minutes and it has been rejected...alhamdhulillah.....

Planning to apply for category 189 in September....hope for the best  !!!


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

ashik said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I had applied for Victoria state nomination on 23rd may and got acknowledged on 24 May. I received my results just a few minutes and it has been rejected...alhamdhulillah.....
> 
> Planning to apply for category 189 in September....hope for the best  !!!


Sorry to hear that. Could you anticipate the reason for rejection? VIC's rejection rate is swelling these days.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ashik said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I had applied for Victoria state nomination on 23rd may and got acknowledged on 24 May. I received my results just a few minutes and it has been rejected...alhamdhulillah.....
> 
> Planning to apply for category 189 in September....hope for the best  !!!


Very sorry to hear about the news. 

Can you share which code you filled your application ?
How many years of work exp did you have ?
Which technologies you work in ?
What all documents you submitted with your application ?

It would help the people in future. Thanks in advance.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

tuandm2013 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Could you anticipate the reason for rejection? VIC's rejection rate is swelling these days.


tuandm2013 - Have you filed Vic SS as well ?

Can you share the timeline ?
Can you share your occupation code ?
Can you share the total work exp ?
Can you share the qualification ?
Can you share IELTS score ?
Can you share the what all docs you have submitted ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

so guys any new fresh updates ?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I got a positive assessment today morning and firstly I have to thank @tobeaussie, @chetan, @Mroks, and @noobrex.

I just cant explain how happy I am today


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a positive assessment today morning and firstly I have to thank @tobeaussie, @chetan, @Mroks, and @noobrex.
> 
> I just cant explain how happy I am today


Congratulations man...


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

N.Ali said:


> Congratulations man...


Thanks Buddy. So the next set of results will be for you and noobrex. I wish you all the best for your result and hopefully we will meet in Melbourne one day


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a positive assessment today morning and firstly I have to thank @tobeaussie, @chetan, @Mroks, and @noobrex.
> 
> I just cant explain how happy I am today


great.... posts like above are such a morale booster....:clap2::clap2:


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Thanks Buddy. So the next set of results will be for you and noobrex. I wish you all the best for your result and hopefully we will meet in Melbourne one day


thanks boss for all ur good wishes...


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

noobrex said:


> tuandm2013 - Have you filed Vic SS as well ?
> 
> Can you share the timeline ?
> Can you share your occupation code ?
> ...


No i haven't 
If VIC's ruling doesn't change, i might be heading to NSW. G'luck everyone


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ashik said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I had applied for Victoria state nomination on 23rd may and got acknowledged on 24 May. I received my results just a few minutes and it has been rejected...alhamdhulillah.....
> 
> Planning to apply for category 189 in September....hope for the best  !!!


Sorry to hear that. Any reasons given by Vic.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a positive assessment today morning and firstly I have to thank @tobeaussie, @chetan, @Mroks, and @noobrex.
> 
> I just cant explain how happy I am today


congratulations buddy


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a positive assessment today morning and firstly I have to thank @tobeaussie, @chetan, @Mroks, and @noobrex.
> 
> I just cant explain how happy I am today


Congrats chinnu n wish u all the best for your future :clap2:


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey noobrex...Google Man...Its ur turn now


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ashik said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I had applied for Victoria state nomination on 23rd may and got acknowledged on 24 May. I received my results just a few minutes and it has been rejected...alhamdhulillah.....
> 
> Planning to apply for category 189 in September....hope for the best  !!!


Check for NSW SS or some other state.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

is there any good news ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

AUS14 said:


> Hey noobrex...Google Man...Its ur turn now



Sure is buddy 

Lets hope its a good news, even if it comes late


----------



## ashik (May 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Sorry to hear that. Any reasons given by Vic.


Dear all,

this is what the result letter states 

'While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.'

hope it helps!!!


----------



## ashik (May 11, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Very sorry to hear about the news.
> 
> Can you share which code you filled your application ?
> How many years of work exp did you have ?
> ...


Hi Roobrex,

below are my details....

Code - 261313 (Software Engineer)
Work exp : 6 years 10 months (total)
Technology : DW BI
Documents : ACS letter, Resume and certificates

Hope this helps...

Further the reason given for the rejection is as below...

'While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.'


Let me know if you need more details...
All the best for others


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Mroks.....

Bad luck... can we know the below points for our future analysis.... hope you wouldn't mind sharing the same.....

1.Total yrs exp :
2.IELTS score :
3.Domain/Type of testing :
4.Overall points :

Cheers
Kumar


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

kumarnar said:


> Hi Mroks.....
> 
> Bad luck... can we know the below points for our future analysis.... hope you wouldn't mind sharing the same.....
> 
> ...


kumarna - Can you share yours ? the above details.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Check my sign...............................


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

kumarnar said:


> Check my sign...............................


ahem, where does your sign state -

1.Total yrs exp :
2.Domain/Type of testing :
3.Overall points :
4. Documents submitted:
5. Technologies worked on:

I have added 2 rest three are yours which are not in your sign


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

ashik said:


> Hi Roobrex,
> 
> below are my details....
> 
> ...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

kumarnar said:


> Check my sign...............................


pls update


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Any new updates today ?


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

1.Total yrs exp : 7+
2.Domain/Type of testing : Retail & Telecom
3.Overall points : 70
4. Documents submitted: General as submittted by everyone.................
5. Technologies worked on: Testing ( Manual, Test management, Automation, Performance)


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi all,

Got regret letter from Vic today...  So upset that i could not able to think what to do next. Reason for rejection is generalize which they use 
*
While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.*

I will not cease my aussie dream and now will take 189 route.

All the best to all waiting for response. I pray that you all will get +ve response soon. ray2:ray2:ray2:


Regards


N.Ali


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

N.Ali said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got regret letter from Vic today...  So upset that i could not able to think what to do next. Reason for rejection is generalize which they use
> *
> ...



Hi Ali,

Please give us more details on your work experience and your current job role.

Regards,
Jacob


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

N.Ali said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got regret letter from Vic today...  So upset that i could not able to think what to do next. Reason for rejection is generalize which they use
> *
> ...


Forget about Vic. This is part of the game. File for NSW SS, things should work for you with in few months. Moreover NSW SS seems working fast this year. Don't waste time. If you are trying for 189, let that be in parallel, no harm in it


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

N.Ali said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got regret letter from Vic today...  So upset that i could not able to think what to do next. Reason for rejection is generalize which they use
> *
> ...



Sorry to hear the news !!

You still can opt for NSW SS and in parallel go ahead with your 189.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

So noobrex is going to get an approval email in two days. If not he would have got a similar email like N.Ali.

All the best buddy.


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey Noorbrex u have been a great help to all of us ... wish u all the best  for positive results


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

N.Ali said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got regret letter from Vic today...  So upset that i could not able to think what to do next. Reason for rejection is generalize which they use
> *
> ...


Hey Ali

You can apply for 189 and that too for NSW. Sydney has more jobs than melbourne. Cheer up buddy and all the best for your future


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Thanks Buddy. So the next set of results will be for you and noobrex. I wish you all the best for your result and hopefully we will meet in Melbourne one day



Hi ChinnuBangalore,

Can you please share your total exp, domain and testing expertise areas.....
The above data would help us do some data analysis .....
All the best for your visa processing and keep rocking......

Regards
Kumar


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Aus14,

Can you also share the below data so that we know the current trend for SS selection within VIC.......

Total exp :
Domain :
Area of expertise :


Regards
Kumar


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

kumarnar said:


> Hi Aus14,
> 
> Can you also share the below data so that we know the current trend for SS selection within VIC.......
> 
> ...



You can check the information on pg 4 and 5 of the same thread for chinnubangalore and mine


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Where is noobrex? He seems to be less active for 3 days :music:


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

AUS14 said:


> Where is noobrex? He seems to be less active for 3 days :music:


I think his next post would be that he got Victoria's sponsorship :fingerscrossed:


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

AUS14 said:


> You can check the information on pg 4 and 5 of the same thread for chinnubangalore and mine



Thanks Dude.......It looks like there is no definitive pattern being followed as

Person A with 12+ and Person with 7+ having similar expertise are getting nominated.... the only thing that keeps me haunting is what is the filtering parameters....

1.IELTS score
2.The company you work for
3. The way the resume has been presented which matches to the vic requirements
4.The employability factor of your resume in VIC........

Any ideaszzz.......


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> I think his next post would be that he got Victoria's sponsorship :fingerscrossed:


Even I feel the same. Hopefully he will come out with positive news tomorrow. 

I got mine last Friday and going by the pattern he might get his result tomorrow


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Noobrex,

Where are you man?? 

I think you got the sponsorship and now you are busy, filing for 190


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Noobrex,
> 
> Where are you man??
> 
> I think you got the sponsorship and now you are busy, filing for 190


I was actually searching this theard... noorbex wats happening


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

jacobpauls said:


> I was actually searching this theard... noorbex wats happening


Jacobpauls,

You don't have to search for this thread now, when you reply or post on a particular thread, you automatically get subscribed to it.

If you want to see what all threads you've subscribed for. 

Go to UserCP->View all subscribed threads


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Jacobpauls,
> 
> You don't have to search for this thread now, when you reply or post on a particular thread, you automatically get subscribed to it.
> 
> ...


Hi Hyd786,

Good to see that you would be getting a PR soon.

Between, could you share your total exp , domain and skills as i see that you have also apllied under the software tester category...........

Regards
Kumar


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi All,
NSW guys July 8 guys are getting their Grant !!! Anything happening in Victoria


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

kumarnar said:


> Hi Hyd786,
> 
> Good to see that you would be getting a PR soon.
> 
> ...


Hey Kumar,

Thanks. Hopefully August is going to be my month 

As of now I have 4.4 years of experience . Have earlier worked in Insurance & Life sciences domain. From past 1 year i'm into Utilities domain.

I've been mainly with Manual Testing, worked a bit on QTP. Currently Manual Testing on SAP-ISU and CRM.


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi All,

Any one who applied for Victoria SS in the first week of July got their nomination.

Regards,
Jacob


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hey Kumar,
> 
> Thanks. Hopefully August is going to be my month
> 
> ...


Hey....

Thanks for the update...... Looking at my present status do you forsee any +ve response from vic on the nomination.......................

I have 6.5 + exp with blend of Manual+Automation+performance....

May be you can share you exp with users results in expat forum....

Regards
Kumar


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

kumarnar said:


> Hey....
> 
> Thanks for the update...... Looking at my present status do you forsee any +ve response from vic on the nomination.......................
> 
> ...


Hi Kumar,

We are never sure on what basis they send us the Invites. Only Victoria knows 

But on a general basis, from what i've heard and enquired is. Victoria assesses a profile on the following front:

No. of years+Technical Expertise+Skill Set+Current Job Requirement(Based on your profile)

Also, it's very important to clearly mention what all you've worked on & how you prepare your Resume (Vic's format). In short be Crisp when you prepare your Resume because that is the most important thing they evaluate your profile on.

From your signature I see that it's been a month after you got the Acknowledgement from Vic. So, be patient as they are taking almost 3 months for the response.

Hopefully you might hear something(+ve) from them by September last week or October. :smile:


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi Kumar,
> 
> We are never sure on what basis they send us the Invites. Only Victoria knows
> 
> ...


Kule...........morever.....i have applied on May 28th....so it's been 2 months and 2days... let's see......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

kumarnar said:


> Kule...........morever.....i have applied on May 28th....so it's been 2 months and 2days... let's see......:fingerscrossed:


your signature says, it's June


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> your signature says, it's June



Yes you are correct there seems to be some code error in expat which calculates the DD/MM/YYYY format in diff manner...................................


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

kumarnar said:


> Yes you are correct there seems to be some code error in expat which calculates the DD/MM/YYYY format in diff manner...................................


Come on dude..How could you miss it? You are a Tester.

They wantedly seeded the bug for you to find it out. If officials from Victoria see your thread, your sponsorship would be in Doldrums


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

Did anyone who has applied end of May got Victoria SS?


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

KoolGoose said:


> Did anyone who has applied end of May got Victoria SS?


I applied on 29th may 2013 and haven't got a response yet

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

Looking at NSW those guys are getting their nominatiosn faster


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

Also rakesharavindan, could you please let me know your experience in testing?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> I applied on 29th may 2013 and haven't got a response yet
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


could you please let us know your total experience, skill set and domains you have worked on?


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Come on dude..How could you miss it? You are a Tester.
> 
> They wantedly seeded the bug for you to find it out. If officials from Victoria see your thread, your sponsorship would be in Doldrums


Ammm....all i have to say is "To err is Human"......leasson's learnt.......


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> could you please let us know your total experience, skill set and domains you have worked on?


I have a total of 5 yrs experience in testing. Mostly manual, an year of automation.

I'm working on mainframes testing in Telecom and Banking domains.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> I have a total of 5 yrs experience in testing. Mostly manual, an year of automation.
> 
> I'm working on mainframes testing in Telecom and Banking domains.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the information. Please do update on your SS results as it comes


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

KoolGoose said:


> Thanks for sharing the information. Please do update on your SS results as it comes


Hello all, 

I got my victoria ss approved mail today. Thank u one and all in this forum. 

All the best to the ppl waiting.. 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my victoria ss approved mail today. Thank u one and all in this forum.
> 
> ...



Congo Rakesh


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my victoria ss approved mail today. Thank u one and all in this forum.
> 
> ...


What time did you get today


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

jacobpauls said:


> What time did you get today


I got the mail at 8;30am ist today..


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

jacobpauls said:


> Congo Rakesh


Thanks jacobpauls


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my victoria ss approved mail today. Thank u one and all in this forum.
> 
> ...


Congrats rakesha, :clap2:

Once again , this thread is active with some Positive news. 

Hopefully, others who are waiting to hear from Victoria may receive their +ve results.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my victoria ss approved mail today. Thank u one and all in this forum.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Rakesh!
Can you plz share your timeline with us. When did you apply for Victoria SS?


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Congrats rakesha, :clap2:
> 
> Once again , this thread is active with some Positive news.
> 
> Hopefully, others who are waiting to hear from Victoria may receive their +ve results.


Thanks hyd786..yeah u r rite, more happy news soon i hope


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my victoria ss approved mail today. Thank u one and all in this forum.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Rakesh :clap2:


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

roposh said:


> Congratulations Rakesh!
> Can you plz share your timeline with us. When did you apply for Victoria SS?


Hey roposh, 

Applied on 29th may, acknowledged the next day. And approval today.. So 2 months and a couple of days 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my victoria ss approved mail today. Thank u one and all in this forum.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Talha_ said:


> Congratulations!


just read the below link....the economy seems to be going downwards in Aus... need to keep an eye on it..............................


Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey roposh,
> 
> Applied on 29th may, acknowledged the next day. And approval today.. So 2 months and a couple of days
> 
> ...



That's quiet fast.... given the reputation of vic SS (min 12 weeks)...... you are lucky dude....
All the best for your next process..........:clap2:

Cheers
Kumar


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

kumarnar said:


> just read the below link....the economy seems to be going downwards in Aus... need to keep an eye on it..............................
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian


Hey kumar, 

Tat wouldnt b the 1st post i'd like to read now..  (kidding)


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey kumar,
> 
> Tat wouldnt b the 1st post i'd like to read now..  (kidding)


Sorry if i have disappointed you.... .... but just wanted to share the info....i know people keep tab on it... but thought would be helpful for the would be ozzzzies


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

kumarnar said:


> Sorry if i have disappointed you.... .... but just wanted to share the info....i know people keep tab on it... but thought would be helpful for the would be ozzzzies


Kumar,

Buddy, It's the hope which is driving us through all this. No one is even sure if they would get a job after getting the Grant, yet everyone is optimistic about his/her chances.

So, I would suggest, let us be positive . We can always try what is in our hands, rest leave upto Almighty.

Also, this economy going upwards & downwards is a part & parcel of how it should be. Things like that shouldn't deter us from realizing our dream


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Guys 
I have created a spreadsheet can you call update the list so we can understand it better the patterns Please update the same.
I have left blank for May and June so people can update their details accordingly
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArtBS9FqJikedHpWbUFFRHZ6WWdZdk53ZHAtUmt2TkE&usp=sharing


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my victoria ss approved mail today. Thank u one and all in this forum.
> 
> ...


Congrats Rakesh.. :clap2:


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Kumar,
> 
> Buddy, It's the hope which is driving us through all this. No one is even sure if they would get a job after getting the Grant, yet everyone is optimistic about his/her chances.
> 
> ...


Agreed.... it was jst sharing the info and not to seed any wrong input to anyone..
Everyone knows that the journey is long and has it's own share of pros and cons.

We are all warriors and we all would win this battle with atmost persistence and hardwork........................:clap2:


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

kumarnar said:


> Agreed.... it was jst sharing the info and not to seed any wrong input to anyone..
> Everyone knows that the journey is long and has it's own share of pros and cons.
> 
> We are all warriors and we all would win this battle with atmost persistence and hardwork........................:clap2:


Indeed it's long and time consuming.

The only thing what I want to convey is, not everyone is on same platform. For some the process is quick and for some it's taking time beyond imagination. Obviously, the later are worried about their prospects. 

So, when an individual reads such kind of posts, it brings in a lot of negativity. Although, I know you are not posting it with any wrong intentions as you are also in the same ship


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my victoria ss approved mail today. Thank u one and all in this forum.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Buddy. All the best for your VISA


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Congratulations Buddy. All the best for your VISA


Thanks ChinnuBangalore..

Hows it going at ur end? Did yu file the Visa/pay the fees?

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Thanks ChinnuBangalore..
> 
> Hows it going at ur end? Did yu file the Visa/pay the fees?
> 
> ...


Not yet Rakesh. I am struggling to register my Marriage and get the registration document. And for my luck, Government approved the division of AP triggering wide spread protests and continuous bandhs in the last 3-4 days. So once I will lodge my application once I get everything ready.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Indeed it's long and time consuming.
> 
> The only thing what I want to convey is, not everyone is on same platform. For some the process is quick and for some it's taking time beyond imagination. Obviously, the later are worried about their prospects.
> 
> So, when an individual reads such kind of posts, it brings in a lot of negativity. Although, I know you are not posting it with any wrong intentions as you are also in the same ship



Iam yet to board the ship as the ticket though booked is in 'WAITING LIST' 

Keep rocking !

Cheers
Kumar


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

jacobpauls said:


> Hi Guys
> I have created a spreadsheet can you call update the list so we can understand it better the patterns Please update the same.
> I have left blank for May and June so people can update their details accordingly
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArtBS9FqJikedHpWbUFFRHZ6WWdZdk53ZHAtUmt2TkE&usp=sharing


Hi Jaco,

I can't edit the spreadsheet ...can you let me know is there any permission restriction.....

Regards
K


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

*Vic SS received*

Hi All,

Some +ve news ...

I received by VIC SS email yesterday....... it's been 2 months and 4 days since i applied for vic SS 


now into next stage....all the best to others and hope and pray that you get your invitation ASAP.......keep the faith !


Regards
K


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

OZIND said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some +ve news ...
> 
> ...


Congratulations Buddy.

All the best for your VISA. Now with your result almost all of us who were active in this thread got our results. I hope Noobrex will come out of the dugout and post his results also


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Congratulations Buddy.
> 
> All the best for your VISA. Now with your result almost all of us who were active in this thread got our results. I hope Noobrex will come out of the dugout and post his results also


Thanks Chinnu !.....I have to say this forum is awesome


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

OZIND said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some +ve news ...
> 
> ...


Congrats ozind.. Its been a good week for most of us here i guess.. We all shud definitely meet up in Melbourne some day (wenevr tat happens) 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

One interesting trend out of the sample data i have analysed is most the invitation
that have been sent in last 2 weeks falls in

5-8 yr's ICT exp.....at least in the software testing code


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

After -ve response from VIC SS i have applied for 189 and got an invitation today.

While going through threads came across with the underneath:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsol-closed-ict-occupations-5th-aug.html

It is indeed shocking news for all ICT fellows. The only option they have got now to lodge an EOI and wait for invitation.


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

I verified the news and it is pn ACT site today as well, Can anyone please let me know if this has any impact on Software Tester job code as well i.e. they also not getting State Nomination


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

KoolGoose said:


> I verified the news and it is pn ACT site today as well, Can anyone please let me know if this has any impact on Software Tester job code as well i.e. they also not getting State Nomination


I am eager to know about that too. It's a very tough situation for us.


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

Talha_ said:


> I am eager to know about that too. It's a very tough situation for us.


Hi Talha,
As your signature suggests did you also not receive acknowledgement from Vic


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

KoolGoose said:


> I verified the news and it is pn ACT site today as well, Can anyone please let me know if this has any impact on Software Tester job code as well i.e. they also not getting State Nomination





Talha_ said:


> I am eager to know about that too. It's a very tough situation for us.


Im too eager to know.. Any impact on Software testing code 261314?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Got it!!!*

Hi all, 

Today is my day!!!!

I got the Grant Letter and wow that was too quick.

Though I'm an offshore applicant,it just took 31 days to get the Letter.

I'm so glad that it came on the day of Eid..... So, it's a double dhamaka for me 

Yippie!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> ...


Awesome news hyd786.. Eid mubarak


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

I had called Victoria regarding state sponsorship and they confirmed that they too have halted it till further notice from Diac. This is further justified by the notice in their website's news section .


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Awesome news hyd786.. Eid mubarak


Thanks Rakesh,

Eid mubarak to you too :whoo:


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> ...


Eid Mubarak dost.......and congratulations on your grant..... it's happy to see some good news........after DIAC put a :closed_2: on SS


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

OZIND said:


> Eid Mubarak dost.......and congratulations on your grant..... it's happy to see some good news........after DIAC put a :closed_2: on SS


Thanks!!!!

Its a big relief! 

Hopefully you too get your Grant soon.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> Its a big relief!
> 
> Hopefully you too get your Grant soon.


Thanks dude !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations.... and happy eid...


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks all for your wishes 

Now, I can relax a bit after a long & tedious time ...:tongue:

Hopefully, you all get the Grants too :cheer2:


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Thanks Rakesh,
> 
> Eid mubarak to you too :whoo:



Hi Ozind,

What is the meaning of DIAC put a closed.... I have 55 points only I was banking on 5 points from State... I have applied for Softwared developer 26313 code


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

Did anyone get Vic rejection lately?


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

KoolGoose said:


> Did anyone get Vic rejection lately?


I did, and it was the standard rejection response that i got!


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

ashhegde said:


> I did, and it was the standard rejection response that i got!



Hi Ashhegde,

Sorry to hear that. Are you going to apply for other state sponsorships? I would like to know how many years of experience did you have? It seems people with a few years of experience are being rejected by Vic. 

THanks

Bob


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi All,

I got my SS nomination today for Victoria. I was with 55 points I have got the 5 points from State sponsorhsip. Mail came at 7 30 AM IST
(ANZSCO Code: 261313 Occupation: Software Engineer)

Regards,
Jacob


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

jacobpauls said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my SS nomination today for Victoria. I was with 55 points I have got the 5 points from State sponsorhsip. Mail came at 7 30 AM IST
> (ANZSCO Code: 261313 Occupation: Software Engineer)
> ...


Many congratulations Jacobpauls.. Read so many rejections from Vic and yours is a relief. Whine did you apply? What are the docs u submitted?


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Many congratulations Jacobpauls.. Read so many rejections from Vic and yours is a relief. Whine did you apply? What are the docs u submitted?



Hi Sai,

I applied on July 8th and got it acknowledged on 13th 
I guess all the documents that was requested

One thing to note is from the email..... i guess they are checking your profile also 
I work as Informatica developer

We have assessed that your experience and qualifications are currently in demand in Victoria, Australia. You have also assessed yourself as meeting the requirements of the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

jacobpauls said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my SS nomination today for Victoria. I was with 55 points I have got the 5 points from State sponsorhsip. Mail came at 7 30 AM IST
> (ANZSCO Code: 261313 Occupation: Software Engineer)
> ...


Congratulations Jacob


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Congratulations Jacob


Thanks Chinu


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

jacobpauls said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> I applied on July 8th and got it acknowledged on 13th
> I guess all the documents that was requested
> ...


Congratulations...are the nominations open for 2613 applicants now???


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> I want to ask one question.
> My cousin is in melbourne on TR. His wife will join her soon.
> If they have a kid in future,
> Will kid be the citizen of australia?
> Will my cousin n his wife also get pr on this basis?


Australian Citizenship – Current citizens

Australian citizen by birth

Whether you are an Australian citizen by birth depends on the date of your birth.

Most children born in Australia before 20 August 1986 are Australian citizens by birth unless one parent was entitled to diplomatic privileges or was a consular officer of another country.

Children born after that date are only Australian citizens if at least one parent was an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of their birth.

*Children born in Australia to parents who are not Australian citizens or permanent residents, automatically acquire Australian citizenship on their 10th birthday if they have lived most of their life in Australia.*


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Australian Citizenship – Current citizens
> 
> Australian citizen by birth
> 
> ...



Hi Guys , 

Firstly , I would like to than Mroks , ChinnuBangalore , ToBeAussie , Espresso , Superm , Sathiya , Harish and may others for all the support you have given till now . 

I received the VIC Invite today for 261313 and my heart skipped a beat as I was just cleaning my inbox and saw "the mails" . That said , I know its still a long journey to make , but a momentary relief helps a lot op2: . I will wait for a week before actually go and apply , for one the VISA fee has gone up and for another the AUD has gone up to 60INR as I type this :laser: . 

Thanks,
Chetu


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

KoolGoose said:


> Did anyone get Vic rejection lately?


I have received the same, standard email. Now what to do ?


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

Chetu said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Firstly , I would like to than Mroks , ChinnuBangalore , ToBeAussie , Espresso , Superm , Sathiya , Harish and may others for all the support you have given till now .
> 
> ...


Congrats Chetu...

Can you please let me know the timeline for Victoria Sponsorship... I ahve applied under 261313 on July 3rd and have not received any information.

Between, please let me know if you have received the approval on the invitation round or today (Indian time).

You information really helps us to understand the trend.

Thanks in advance and congrats again.. 
Regards,
Nandini


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Chetu said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Firstly , I would like to than Mroks , ChinnuBangalore , ToBeAussie , Espresso , Superm , Sathiya , Harish and may others for all the support you have given till now .
> 
> ...


Congratulations Buddy. All the best for your VISA.

I know how happy you are at this moment and will remember the moment when there was a sudden pause during our conversation and then the happiness when you read the golden email


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Congratulations Buddy. All the best for your VISA.
> 
> I know how happy you are at this moment and will remember the moment when there was a sudden pause during our conversation and then the happiness when you read the golden email


Haha  like I said you are the lucky charm , you called and were enquiring about what happened and "THIS" happened  . Thanks again ChinnuBangalore . 

Hi Nandini , 

I had applied to VIC sometime in june , quite obviously they took their time to get back and asked me for an EOI id so that they can invite in August first week and I had IELTS booked for the 2nd time so I asked them a few weeks time , needless to say my 2nd IELTS attempt was no good either with a 7 in W , so I sent VIC my EOI after having unsuspended it , and voila!! , DIAC drops a bomb on us with the invite freeze , so yesterday I got a mail from VIC that they still can't see my EOI - system glitch apparently - so I created a new one and sent them an email . Today morning 11:30 IST I got their invite , *So , yes you still do receive invites from states like before * , even I thought that state invites , after pro-rata , happened along with the 189 invites . 

Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

One important thing is that all states are eager to sponsor , this is just my feeling , given that a lot many applicants may apply for other states and that too within the 50% allocated for SS the states are naturally trying to make immense of that quota by choosing candidates quick and fast . But Victoria seems still to select based on some profiling they do , I am not sure if other states do the same though .

My feeling now is exactly like this poem from The Lord of the rings :
The Road goes ever on and on
Down from the door where it began.
Now far ahead the Road has gone,
And I must follow, if I can,
Pursuing it with eager feet,
Until it joins some larger way
Where many paths and errands meet.
And whither then? I cannot say.


Thanks
Chetu


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Dear All,
The unexpected has happened. I have just received the email from Victoria and Alhamdullilah, my application for Victorian State Nomination has been successful. I have been asked to provide my EOI reference number so that Invitation could be sent to me.

Regards 
Roposh


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> The unexpected has happened. I have just received the email from Victoria and Alhamdullilah, my application for Victorian State Nomination has been successful. I have been asked to provide my EOI reference number so that Invitation could be sent to me.
> 
> Regards
> Roposh


Congrats Roposh. All the best for your VISA


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> The unexpected has happened. I have just received the email from Victoria and Alhamdullilah, my application for Victorian State Nomination has been successful. I have been asked to provide my EOI reference number so that Invitation could be sent to me.
> 
> Regards
> Roposh


Congrats Roposh...  All the best with your application. Btween.. can you pls tell me the time you applied for VIC SS?


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Congrats Roposh. All the best for your VISA


Thanks mate! Good luck with your application too


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Congrats Roposh...  All the best with your application. Btween.. can you pls tell me the time you applied for VIC SS?


Thanks Nandini!

I applied Vic SS on 17th July and got result today i.e. Sep 3 2013.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

roposh said:


> Thanks Nandini!
> 
> I applied Vic SS on 17th July and got result today i.e. Sep 3 2013.
> 
> ...


I applied on July 3rd and have not received either approval or rejection detail. Could this be possible? Are they taking the applications case by case? I fall under Software Engineer (261313) Category. Please guide.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> I applied on July 3rd and have not received either approval or rejection detail. Could this be possible? Are they taking the applications case by case? I fall under Software Engineer (261313) Category. Please guide.


Yes , they indeed are taking it on case by case basis and some sort of profiling too seems to be in the works . But if they ask you for an EOI , then that's a sign of an impending invite.


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

Chetu said:


> Yes , they indeed are taking it on case by case basis and some sort of profiling too seems to be in the works . But if they ask you for an EOI , then that's a sign of an impending invite.


The problem with my case is... my consultant has applied on my behalf and have not shared the acknowledgement with me. I am clueless on what needs to be done. All the mails from Victoria will go to them directly and not sure if they have received any mails on rejection. Do I have to contact them? My friend tried calling them and there is no response from them.

Can I assume that my case has been taken and some decision has already been made?


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> The problem with my case is... my consultant has applied on my behalf and have not shared the acknowledgement with me. I am clueless on what needs to be done. All the mails from Victoria will go to them directly and not sure if they have received any mails on rejection. Do I have to contact them? My friend tried calling them and there is no response from them.
> 
> Can I assume that my case has been taken and some decision has already been made?


Its strange that you have not received the results from them as yet because my friend who applied on July 11 got his last week. Although his application was not successful but atleast he got the result of his application within 1.5 months.
I think you should ask your consultants and if possible try calling state as well.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats Chetu and Roposh.. Big task accomplished.. Best wishes for your grants too..


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> The problem with my case is... my consultant has applied on my behalf and have not shared the acknowledgement with me. I am clueless on what needs to be done. All the mails from Victoria will go to them directly and not sure if they have received any mails on rejection. Do I have to contact them? My friend tried calling them and there is no response from them.
> 
> Can I assume that my case has been taken and some decision has already been made?


Ask your consultant to share the login credentials for Skill Select website. You can only track the status from Skill Select if your SS is approved.


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Ask your consultant to share the login credentials for Skill Select website. You can only track the status from Skill Select if your SS is approved.


ChinnuBangalore... The problem with my case is, EOI was lodged... SS was applied for Victoria... Later due to the 2 EOIs for 189 and 190 in the pool, I withdrew only 190 EOI... But my application was still with Victoria to process... Consultant contacted them and updated saying ... we are going to provide new EOI.... That is it...

Now my consultant is not picking my calll... When he picks, he says he is searching the mails for acknowledgment...

Is there a way to check with the state without an acknowledgement?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> ChinnuBangalore... The problem with my case is, EOI was lodged... SS was applied for Victoria... Later due to the 2 EOIs for 189 and 190 in the pool, I withdrew only 190 EOI... But my application was still with Victoria to process... Consultant contacted them and updated saying ... we are going to provide new EOI.... That is it...
> 
> Now my consultant is not picking my calll... When he picks, he says he is searching the mails for acknowledgment...
> 
> Is there a way to check with the state without an acknowledgement?


If I understood rightly, you now have an EOI which doesn't have the preferred location set to Victoria and if that's the case, I would suggest you to create one more EOI and update them accordingly. For now, you first have to catch hold of your consultant who doesn't even have time to answer your queries or check his emails time to time.

My strong belief is that, you would have been contacted by Victoria requesting the EOI number which was not answered by your consultant. Visit him personally and check the status of your SS.


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> If I understood rightly, you now have an EOI which doesn't have the preferred location set to Victoria and if that's the case, I would suggest you to create one more EOI and update them accordingly. For now, you first have to catch hold of your consultant who doesn't even have time to answer your queries or check his emails time to time.
> 
> My strong belief is that, you would have been contacted by Victoria requesting the EOI number which was not answered by your consultant. Visit him personally and check the status of your SS.



I am in Bangalore... My consultant is also in Bangalore... But the MARA agent wo would have received the mail (Hopefully) is in Dubai...

At present...there is no EOI existing!!! I need to ask them to create one and send a mail to state and then ask for update... 

Hope that will give some shape to my case..  Frustrated and annoyed!!!


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> I am in Bangalore... My consultant is also in Bangalore... But the MARA agent wo would have received the mail (Hopefully) is in Dubai...
> 
> At present...there is no EOI existing!!! I need to ask them to create one and send a mail to state and then ask for update...
> 
> Hope that will give some shape to my case..  Frustrated and annoyed!!!


yup. First follow with your agent. Why do you have to go through the nomination process? Dont you have the required 60 points or trying this path to fast track your application?

You can submit your EOI once you get a request from Victoria.


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> yup. First follow with your agent. Why do you have to go through the nomination process? Dont you have the required 60 points or trying this path to fast track your application?
> 
> You can submit your EOI once you get a request from Victoria.


I have 60 points + 5 points (SS)... Yet, due to 189 slow rate for those 6 occupations, I am relying on SS...

I just want to know the status of my application... Let me fight with my consultant for acknowledgement number...

Thanks for your time


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> I have 60 points + 5 points (SS)... Yet, due to 189 slow rate for those 6 occupations, I am relying on SS...
> 
> I just want to know the status of my application... Let me fight with my consultant for acknowledgement number...
> 
> Thanks for your time


I really feel sorry for your just 0.5 less in Listening and Speaking, you got an incredible score in Writing which is quite difficult and so in Reading. If you have got 0.5 in both L&S, your profile would be shooted by 10 more points to 70. Why not you try IELTS again, if money is not a constraint ? 

Wish you get a positive response for your SS soon.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

Money is definitely not a constraint...  But I am frustrated!!! I need a break... Will wait for the SS outcome and then decide...

All the best


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Money is definitely not a constraint...  But I am frustrated!!! I need a break... Will wait for the SS outcome and then decide...
> 
> All the best


Thank you Nandini, yes IELTS makes us go sick.

I wish you get your positive outcome very soon about Victoria SS.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

Chetu said:


> Yes , they indeed are taking it on case by case basis and some sort of profiling too seems to be in the works . But if they ask you for an EOI , then that's a sign of an impending invite.


Hey friends,

Can you please confirm if the form number you get while filing the application for SS Victoria is the same Acknowledge number or the reference # ?

In the course of finding my ack no, my friend helped me with this logic. Since he has applied for a different state, I need a confirmation from the applicants from Victoria state. If you guys have filed it, is the form number while filing application is same as the acknowledgement numebr you receive after 2 days of filing?!?!


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Can you please confirm if the form number you get while filing the application for SS Victoria is the same Acknowledge number or the reference # ?
> 
> In the course of finding my ack no, my friend helped me with this logic. Since he has applied for a different state, I need a confirmation from the applicants from Victoria state. If you guys have filed it, is the form number while filing application is same as the acknowledgement numebr you receive after 2 days of filing?!?!


Hmm , I am sorry by the form no. you mean the one we get the first time we upload the declaration form along with the CV to Vic? We receive an email right away when we upload the application , and yes the reference no. in the subject line of the mail is your id with which VIC tracks your application . 

Thanks,
Chetu


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi All,

Can anyone please provide sample Resume to be used for Victoria SS. I am planning to apply for Victoria SS 190.

If anyone has, please share.

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

kmann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please provide sample Resume to be used for Victoria SS. I am planning to apply for Victoria SS 190.
> 
> ...


Anyone !!! Please help the poor


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Q11.1 Have you, your spouse, or any of your dependants ever lived in Australia i.e. resided for more than 6 months or worked? 

and 

Q12.1 Have you, your spouse, or any of your dependants ever visited in Australia i.e. resided for more than 6 months or worked? 

Both questions Seems to be similar. I have worked in Australia, Melbourne for more than 6 months. What should I fill ? Only one ? or Two questions above ?

And what can be the description I can give ?

I was deputed to XXX client location, and my parent employer was YYY who sponsored me that visa 457 subclass.

Please advise.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

kmann said:


> Anyone !!! Please help the poor


I am sorry I don't have mine but I can guarantee that searching this forum or in google for "Victoria CV format" , "Chronological CV format" will yield you a multitude of results. Also , there is a sample format on VIC webiste (Chronological Curriculum Vitae - Live in Victoria ) which is how I did mine.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Chetu said:


> I am sorry I don't have mine but I can guarantee that searching this forum or in google for "Victoria CV format" , "Chronological CV format" will yield you a multitude of results. Also , there is a sample format on VIC webiste (Chronological Curriculum Vitae - Live in Victoria ) which is how I did mine.


Thanks buddy. I used that Chronological format and filed my application for SS.Any idea how long they take to give the result ??


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

kmann said:


> Thanks buddy. I used that Chronological format and filed my application for SS.Any idea how long they take to give the result ??


All the best for the approval kmann.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi.. 

Members who had recently got Vic Approval/Applied Roposh,Chetu, kmann,chinnubangalore please share the list of documents submitted. 

I have queries regarding Funds. Where you asked by the CO for proof? How much liquid cash has to be shown for a family of four? Can we include assets like house,car?
How long the amount is to be in the bank account? Joint Account can be considered? 

I found this thread .http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...as-skilled-state-sponsorship-application.html with full details but its posted in 2011. So if any of you can write up recent guide to Vic SS it will useful for many. Please share your inputs.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi..
> 
> Members who had recently got Vic Approval/Applied Roposh,Chetu, kmann,chinnubangalore please share the list of documents submitted.
> 
> ...


Hi Sai,

As told earlier, Car and House do not come under liquid assets. liquidity means how fast you can transfer your asset into cash. Cheques, stocks, bonds, Fixed deposit (FD's), Mutual Funds come under liquid assets.

Considering your CO asks you to show the amount you've declared while applying for SS. It is ok if you keep the amount in your account till you get the Grant. after that you can take out as per your wish


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> As told earlier, Car and House do not come under liquid assets. liquidity means how fast you can transfer your asset into cash. Cheques, stocks, bonds, Fixed deposit (FD's), Mutual Funds come under liquid assets.
> 
> Considering your CO asks you to show the amount you've declared while applying for SS. It is ok if you keep the amount in your account till you get the Grant. after that you can take out as per your wish


Thanks Hyd786.. I understand that liquid assets dont include property. Thanks for making it clear again. because the amount is huge i asked again whether house can be evaluated.. Im now clear on this. 

Can you tell me whether joint account is considered? 
Also if the amount is in my account only few days before lodging Vic application is it ok? 

Sorry for too many questions.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks Hyd786.. I understand that liquid assets dont include property. Thanks for making it clear again. because the amount is huge i asked again whether house can be evaluated.. Im now clear on this.
> 
> Can you tell me whether joint account is considered?
> Also if the amount is in my account only few days before lodging Vic application is it ok?
> ...


I'm not sure about the joint account, so can't comment anything on that.

It's ok if the amount in your account is only a few days before lodging the VISA, what is important is you have the amount in your account.
If required you can give any reason to support your claim that you sold some property etc etc and converted into cash just sometime ago 

Now having said all that, it's very likely that your CO may not ask you anything about the amount. don't worry much on this part.. just keep some cash ready if needed in case.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> I'm not sure about the joint account, so can't comment anything on that.
> 
> It's ok if the amount in your account is only a few days before lodging the VISA, what is important is you have the amount in your account.
> If required you can give any reason to support your claim that you sold some property etc etc and converted into cash just sometime ago
> ...


Thanks a ton..


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks a ton..


To throw more light on that , I found this on VIC site : 

"You must have adequate financial resources to support yourself and your dependants (if you have any) when you migrate to Victoria, or while you look for suitable employment. The Onshore Applicants table and Offshore Applicants table show the financial resources you must have access to, to support your nomination application.
We do not require evidence of these financial resources."

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria . 

I am not sure if anybody was asked proof of finance . Does anyone know about anybody to whom this had been asked?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi chetu,

Im aware of that but read somewhere that if CO asks we need to prove the funds.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Can someone please help me with the below queries. Thanks Very Much-
1. Right now, in my EOI, i have chosen NSW and i have my application request for NSW in waiting status and i am not very sure whether it will get processed or not. Can i have an application request made to Victoria in parallel when my NSW is in waiting status? 

2. Should i be self attesting and getting it notarized from a notary on all the documents which i have to send to victoria after scanning it, or just the soft copy would suffice

3. Do you know if someone with developer programmer (261312) with experience in Mainframe, DB2, Cobol, JCL, Oracle, Writing SQLs, Datastage has got approved

Thanks Very Much in advance...


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Can someone please help me with the below queries. Thanks Very Much-
> 1. Right now, in my EOI, i have chosen NSW and i have my application request for NSW in waiting status and i am not very sure whether it will get processed or not. Can i have an application request made to Victoria in parallel when my NSW is in waiting status?
> ...


Dear Friends,

Sorry to pester, but can one of you please help me with one or more of the above clarifications please...Thanks Again!!!


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Can someone please help me with the below queries. Thanks Very Much-
> 1. Right now, in my EOI, i have chosen NSW and i have my application request for NSW in waiting status and i am not very sure whether it will get processed or not. Can i have an application request made to Victoria in parallel when my NSW is in waiting status?
> ...


I heard from many people in the forum saying Victoria will only encourage the ones who are committed to stay with them and they were very strict on this. I would suggest you to wait until you get the status from NSW before you start thinking about Victoria. If not you can withdraw your current EOI and then launch a new one by choosing Victoria as your preferred state.

As per DIAC requirements, If you are getting color scans then you can upload them directly without any attestation. But I got them attested to be on the safer side.

And I am from Software Testing background and have see few people from Mainframe development background earlier. But not sure in which thread though

How many points do you have now? Why do you want to go through the SS?


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

1. Right now, in my EOI, i have chosen NSW and i have my application request for NSW in waiting status and i am not very sure whether it will get processed or not. Can i have an application request made to Victoria in parallel when my NSW is in waiting status? 


*Its better to choose only one state as they will cross check your EOI application.After all, the whole point of state sponsorship is that you will work in their state and if you apply to more than one state, it will just show that you are trying your luck. From what I have, NSW has more chances of approval than rejection and the response time is quicker. I would suggest you to apply for NSW first and if its rejected, go for Victoria.*

2. Should i be self attesting and getting it notarized from a notary on all the documents which i have to send to victoria after scanning it, or just the soft copy would suffice

* If its a colour scan copy, just upload it without notarizing them else you have to notarize the uploaded documents*

3. Do you know if someone with developer programmer (261312) with experience in Mainframe, DB2, Cobol, JCL, Oracle, Writing SQLs, Datastage has got approved

*It depends on your work experience and how you portray yourself in your resume. Make sure ur CV is at least 3 pages.*


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Very Much ChinnuBangalore and Bobinv...

1. Based on your inputs, I am planning to update my EOI to change the preferred state from NSW to Victoria, after i upload the documents to Victoria. This i assume should be enough instead of withdrawing my current EOI. Hope that would be ok. Thanks.

2. I currently have 55 points and need 5 points from State sponsorship. My application number for NSW is a bit towards the end and seeing the trend in NSW, the quota for this year is going to be over before the turn of my application comes up, and so trying for Victoria.

3. Can you please remember if the mainframe guys who had applied for Victoria in the other threads got their application approved or rejected. 

Thanks again in advance for your answers!!!


----------



## cooloz82 (Sep 9, 2013)

*My chances*

I have applied for SS Victoria 190 on Sep 5 2013 for 261314.

I have about 10 years experience in the field.I have got 70 points if State sponsored.I have given them a detailed resume and my skill sets is in demand and i could find many jobs on seek site.Mine more of Web related testing manual and automated selenium,QTP

What are my chances ?experts and anyone who recently got SS Victoria approved can guide please.

When is the expected date now a days for EOI invitation from Victoria.As per them they would get back to me on my nomination only after 12 weeks

Will i get my EOI invite before that or even that i would be getting only after 12 weeks.Even for a ACK they say it would take 2 weeks..


Is there a tracking google sheet for EOI for 190 ?




Code:261314 .ACS applied on 5 may 2013 +ve on August 8 ,VIC SS application:5 Sep 2013 .EOI lodged Sep 5 2013.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

cooloz82 said:


> I have applied for SS Victoria 190 on Sep 5 2013 for 261314.
> 
> I have about 10 years experience in the field.I have got 70 points if State sponsored.I have given them a detailed resume and my skill sets is in demand and i could find many jobs on seek site.Mine more of Web related testing manual and automated selenium,QTP
> 
> ...


Hi Cooloz82,

You would get your invite immediately after you get your SS and not before that. Other questions let seniors help you.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

cooloz82 said:


> I have applied for SS Victoria 190 on Sep 5 2013 for 261314.
> 
> I have about 10 years experience in the field.I have got 70 points if State sponsored.I have given them a detailed resume and my skill sets is in demand and i could find many jobs on seek site.Mine more of Web related testing manual and automated selenium,QTP
> 
> ...



I am not clear whether your first question is with regards to available opportunities in Victoria or the chances of getting Victorian nomination. If its related to Victoria nomination, then the first thing that would enhance your chances is your Resume and then the companies you worked for. 

It would take minimum of 60 days before you hear anything from Victoria. Guess this time period might increase because of all the recent changes to our occupation code 2613.

You will get an invitation from DIAC only once your Victorian nomination is approved. You should have got the acknowledgement by now. I got mine the very next day but not sure about the current scenario.

Is there a tracking google sheet for EOI for 190 ?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Thanks Very Much ChinnuBangalore and Bobinv...
> 
> 1. Based on your inputs, I am planning to update my EOI to change the preferred state from NSW to Victoria, after i upload the documents to Victoria. This i assume should be enough instead of withdrawing my current EOI. Hope that would be ok. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Try this link for Jobs on Mainframe: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/165348-aussie-jobs.html


----------

